# Bei PLZ automatisch ORT eintragen



## Ritchizzle (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

nun ja ich habe ein kleines Problem, auf meiner Page habe ich ein Formular. U.a mit den beiden Textfeldern PLZ & ORT.
Trägt nun der User eine PLZ ein, sollte der dazugehörige Ort automatisch eingetragen werden.  

Die Daten aller Plz's und Orten sind in einer DB gespeichert.

BSP:

PLZ           ORT
8000          Zürich

Natürlich muss nicht an der DB fesgehalten werden, doch ein Array mit über 9000 Einträgen und einer anschliessenden IF= Abfrage wäre doch sehr unperformant 

Da ich mit JavaScript nicht so bewandert bin, wäre ich für jeden Lösungsansatz, Tipp seeeeehr dankbar.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Juli 2006)

Das Stichwort hier ist AJAX.
Wenn die PLZ eingegeben wurde fragst Du per JavaScript beim Server nach dem Ort und gibst diesen dann automatisch aus.


----------



## Ritchizzle (17. Juli 2006)

Vielen Dank für deinen Tipp. Hab mir die ganze Sache mal angeschaut... ;-) 

nun ja eine kleine Frage habe ich noch und zwar zum DB Zugriff... Wie greife ich mit JavaScript auf eine z.B. AccessDB zu, ist dies überhaupt möglich?

Oder wie würdet ihr das lösen? In einem Array scheint mir das nicht so performant... bei über 9000 Einträgen...


Vielen Dank für eure Antwort


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Juli 2006)

Du schickst mit JavaScript lediglich an eine Anfrage an den Server. Dort uebernimmt dann z.B. ein PHP-Script die Aufgabe die angefragten Daten aus der Datenbank zu holen und gibt diese dann zurueck.


----------



## Ritchizzle (17. Juli 2006)

ach so ist das gedacht.... nun ja scheint mir recht komplex zu sein 
weisst du ob es irgendwo ähnliche beispiele dazu gibt... mit googeln bin ich nicht soo weit gekommen...

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Juli 2006)

Wenn Du hier im Forum mal nach AJAX suchst duerftest Du einige Beispiele finden.
Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere gibt es dazu sogar ein Tutorial. Ganz sicher bin da aber nicht.


----------



## Ritchizzle (17. Juli 2006)

hmm nun ja habe mich mal durch das forum gekämpft, leider bin ich nicht so ganz fündig geworden... 

könnte mir villeicht jemand ein kleines abstraktes beispiel geben?

wäre sehr nett... ;-) 

vielen dank


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Juli 2006)

Komisch, ich find gleich einen ganzen Haufen zu AJAX, sogar ein Beispiel wo dynamisch was aus der Datenbank geholt wird. 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/javas...atenbank-mit-ajax-abrufen.html?highlight=AJAX
Oder das hier: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/javascript/247991-ajax-mit-datenbank.html?highlight=AJAX

Und halte Dich bitte an Gross- und Kleinschreibung.


----------

